# HP



## Nicole (Jul 10, 2004)

...because it's there damnit!

 An excellent time, thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Whats HP? and if you are refering to last nights get together, i have just finished driving the porcelain bus and damn was it a ralph ride.......sorry, rough ride i meant...lol

But apart from that, i love you all.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 10, 2004)

LOL Shermy, just got of the phone to bryony who told me the same thing.
She also said "GOOOOOOOOO" LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

What happened!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 10, 2004)

Shermy had a bit to much to drink. LOL


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 10, 2004)

rofl, great fun, cheers guys! Hope that HP was worth the guilt that I'm sure you're suffering through Nic. Able to get any bacon down shermy? that's my tip


----------



## RAZZA (Jul 10, 2004)

Ha...very true sam..shermy get some bacon/eggs and a coke down you
or better still more of what you drank...
If you really wish to avoid hangovers..stay drunk

cheers


----------



## Bryony (Jul 10, 2004)

HELL YEAH!!!

That was a top night out!!!!!!
no hangover for me but i did have fun trying to find my car........

lol


you guys are the best

lets do it again!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah it was a great night out, can't wait to do it again. Maybe before pinkie goes back to QLD.

Looking forward to it already. LOL :lol:


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 10, 2004)

Great night !
Good to meet you all.

Cheers Neil

PS. Bryony & TS, did you make it to Reptile barn, or couldn't you face it this morning? LOL!


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 10, 2004)

GO THE HP!!  Where did that end up by the way?

Sherm you must be feeling it today lol - GOO!
I can't wait to get my piccies developed, some fairly incriminating shots! Muhahaha.

Cheers guys what a fun night


----------



## Springherp (Jul 10, 2004)

So what happened last night? where did you lot go? who went? Its all confusing for the rest of us


----------



## NoOne (Jul 10, 2004)

Damn family crap! :cry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm confused 2. whats HP?


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 10, 2004)

What a great night,lmao at the HP,was good to meet a few new faces &amp; definately should doit again soon.


cheers popp


P.s Pinkster honey the footy sounds great.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey there

Great night everyone...How late did you all finish up? Or how early this morning? LOL We must definitely do it again. It was great to meet you all and have a good laugh together. Don't worry Shermy....your secret's NOT safe with me. Photos will be posted soon! Muhahahahaha :twisted:

Sheri


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

I just crawled out of bed, having emptied out my stomachs contents over the span of the day, finally getting to sleep at about 1400, i now feel ok. 

I had one of my best nights out for a while last night, due to the diversity in the crowd, it made for a really awesome night.

And yeah, we should do it again very soon for sure. And this time, everyone is to go drink for drink with me....lol
Then in the morning, we can all go back to my place where the girls can cook us breakfast...he he he

Hey Sam, when are we having our second date??? lol

Did i miss something? im having trouble deciphering HP?

And we didnt make it to reptile barn either Neil.


----------



## Hickson (Jul 10, 2004)

Shermy,

If you hadn't spent a couple of hours on the pokies being anti-social, then you'd also know what the HP was. I suggest all those present keep this to themselves, just as our little secret. 

Incidentally, Shermy - as it was Bryony's money you were playing with, anything you won is legally hers! 

And for those of you interested in the more mundane details -

*Great Northern Hotel, Chatswood*
_Time:_ 20:00 - 00:00 (when we got kicked out).
_Present:_ Bryony, teamsherman, Sheralyn, NCHerps, Hix, Hugsta, Pinkie, Hey_I'm_Sam, Nicole, Popp (and Popp had a friend whom I believe is a non-herper). Bryony had a conversation in the ladies with someone about hair, arses and velcro, and some drunken girl fell down next to us and tried to get up four times unsuccessfully. Reminded me of a turtle on it's back.

*Greenwood, North Sydney*
_Time:_ 00:15 - 01:00 (kicked out again).
_Present:_ Bryony, teamsherman, Hix, Pinkie, Hey_I'm_Sam, Nicole. Shermy picked up a bloke in the dunny, Cherry Red Shoes, who tried to join our group was ignored by all - except Shermy who ignored nobody, even complete strangers.

*Strawberry Hills Hotel, Strawberry Hills (the one with the BIG $5 steaks sign*
_Time:_ 01:30 - ~04:00
_Present:_ Bryony, teamsherman, Hix, Pinkie, Hey_I'm_Sam, Nicole, the reappearance of Popp sans friend, and the introduction of Shermy's flatmate - who wasn't ignored, but didn't seem to spend much time with us.

About 4am we all called it quits. After driving home and fighting off the urge to log on to APS, Hix finally went to bed at 06:00.


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 10, 2004)

Hix said:


> Reminded me of a turtle on it's back.


My kind of girl. :twisted: 

Sorry - it was either me or Afro.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Hix said:


> Shermy,
> 
> If you hadn't spent a couple of hours on the pokies being anti-social, then you'd also know what the HP was.
> Incidentally, Shermy - as it was Bryony's money you were playing with, anything you won is legally hers!



Sorry about that guys, maybe i should be punished :twisted: by all the ladies that turned up.....ffwwwoooaaaahhh what a bunch of hotties!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you for saving me the trouble of posting Fuscy


----------



## Fuscus (Jul 10, 2004)

No wukkas mate


----------



## Switch (Jul 10, 2004)

So it was a quite night then...


----------



## Hickson (Jul 11, 2004)

Switch said:


> So it was a quite night then...



From what I remember, yes it was. The photos, when they are posted, will probably jog my memory.

Hix


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

> all the ladies that turned up.....ffwwwoooaaaahhh what a bunch of hotties!!!!


You got that right Shermy ol' pal. 
Normally :lol: :lol: I go home with a sore neck from looking at all the chicky babes walking behind or around. ha ha, not Friday Night, noooo, we's were sitting with them and having a great ol' time. LOL :lol: :lol: 8) . YEAH BABY


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Hix said:


> The photos, when they are posted, will probably jog my memory.
> 
> Hix



OH no, photo's, what photo's??? Hey Sam, do you remember any photo's being taken????? cause i dont....lol :wink: :wink:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm petrified shermy :shock: Don't worry, they probably just found some look alikes, right?? lol Bry - any more delayed hangovers?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

LOL Shermy, didn't know you went both ways!!!!!!!!
I don't know who's luckiest you or Sam............you guys "crash" at each others place eh!!!
Hurry up and get those photos on here Sheralyn so we can see Shermy's "Dark Side" muhahahaha :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 11, 2004)

Hix forgot to mention the very drunken little boogie a few of us had to Justin Timberlake's Rock Your Body. Oh my gahhhh, Shermy is a twinkle toes!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok Ok.... the photos are in my album.... :lol: :lol: 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Shermy - I'll leave you to explain what exactly is going on in some of them... if you want to :shock: 

Sheri


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 11, 2004)

Cheers Sheri!!
I should be getting my photos developed soon &lt;from the drunker part of the night lol>. Will scan sometime this week!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesus Christ, what the hell were you drinking TS? Or do you just swing that way?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Pinkie said:


> Hix forgot to mention the very drunken little boogie a few of us had to Justin Timberlake's Rock Your Body. Oh my gahhhh, Shermy is a twinkle toes!



ROFLMAO, i just remembered that bit....he he he. 
Damn you pinkie, damn you!!! lol







No i dont swing that way, but i think it was Sam that initiated the "kiss".
How could i resist, he is SO HOT!!!!!! LOL just jokes.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 11, 2004)

ahhahaha :lol: At least you can't see the other poor bloke's face, I'd feel bad for him!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn you shermy!


> Sam


And I thought you were a gentleman!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

hey_im_sam said:


> ahhahaha :lol: At least you can't see the other poor bloke's face, I'd feel bad for him!








Jeez, that shirt and jacket look all too familiar...lol


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

Cats out of the bag now fellas, you may as well come out of the herping cabinet and let all know you're as camp as row of tents (not that there's anything wrong with that - LOL).
How'd the pillow taste Shermy - LOL :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 11, 2004)

Pinkie said:


> Hix forgot to mention the very drunken little boogie a few of us had to Justin Timberlake's Rock Your Body. Oh my gahhhh, Shermy is a twinkle toes!



Yeah, I was trying to erase that from my memory! But it was funny when Drew Carey came over and told him to stop because it wasn't that sort of pub! And that belly! GOO!

Also forgot to mention the pair of mysterious torso's up the chimney - not something you see everyday!

Hix


----------



## Hickson (Jul 11, 2004)

And Shermy,

Why don't you explain the bandage on your forearm (visible in the photo above). :twisted:

Hix


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

> Why don't you explain the bandage on your forearm (visible in the photo above).


Slipped and hit the sink!!!!!!!! :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Haa haaa haaaaa, lets all pick on sherman and sam... :roll:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2004)

Well if that's what you want chocolate lips.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

You're disgusting hugsta......can one of the mods warn this fella, you should see some of the pm's i keep getting, down right yuk. he he he, i think huggie is the one that should be coming out of the herp cabinet...lol


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 11, 2004)

If you can stop kissing each other long enough to read this you are both warned


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats no fair


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

shermy is now the offical porcelin KING!
i justy loved my alarm clock it was of him chugging in the toilet!!!!!

now that IS GOO


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh! I thought he went home with Sam.........now I'm confused. :? 
So you must have gone as well Bryony to here him waking you up like that...........so............ah..............what happened with you two then eh!...... :wink: 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

A gentleman never tells. 

But im sure Bryony will...lol


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

> A gentleman never tells.


So tell us then..... LOL :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Shut up you! I am a gentleman...........sometimes.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

LOL - I here what you saying...... :wink:


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 12, 2004)

Bryony gone quiet well that is one for the card. :lol:  



cheers popp


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

LOL popp


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

i am sorry but some people work hard 

the end of the night went as such............
i got a kabab with craig, slept on the couch, then woke to the wonderful tunes of shermans gutz

GOO


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

thats how i recall it too, but i stayed drank more, had a boogie with pinkster and sam, got a kebab, then nearly punched on with the kebab worker due to pricing and other issues, but we sorted it out without blows, staggered home, tried not to fall over the mess on the floor (Bryony's stuff) went to TRY and sleep, failed, went for an interstate drive on the procelain bus, and im sure i was trying to wake ralph by yelling through the steering wheel. Am now ready to do it all again for the next aps get together.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmm kabab goodness


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

On the way down maybe Bry, but not up again, pretty festy tasting.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

its called "The microwave Effect"
supose to taste better the 2nd time round


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 12, 2004)

Alright kittens I have just scanned my lot of pix which will be appearing in my photo album shortly. Some are shockers and some are gold lol


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

are they in yet?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm excited, i hope there's nothing else incriminating.. it can hardly get worse though can it?


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

oh i think it could.......


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok I chucked them in a new nested album "Night of the HP" lol.
Enjoy


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Can't wait pinkie, should be some incriminating photos I'm sure. lol


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

Not too shabby! Nothing there I'm too ashamed of at all, got out easy


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

ohh who are those SEXY chicky babes?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

the one with the bandage is me Baritji. lol he he he


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Cracking on to Baritji now Shermy eh!!! :shock: 
Be careful Baritji you don't know what your in for. LOL :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

hahaha na I was thinking more those two blonde WOMEN lol 

But well shermy if your ever up this way and looking for a good time .......... hehe j/j i swear


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Bry and Pinkie - yeh - what a pair of chicky babes eh brodes. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah I seen pinkie's pic b4 but never Bryony I dont think!!! ohh I wish I was in Sydney


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

LOL - you missed out on a great night. Great people (inc. Bryony), great pub talking about great aussie reptiles over ice cold beer. What more could you want. :lol:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

Muahaha... tis not bad at all  We get out of it ok, but it's a pity the girls have such a rough time of it eh?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

they wouldnt if I was there


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeh they would......... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

nah, the chicks had it good, i was there lookin all matt damonish and being hot and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Bastardo! Well I dont care... I care about no one but myself


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

It's alright Brodie, no one there liked Matt Damon anyway - LOL :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 12, 2004)

Cherry Red Shoes liked him.....alot!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Cherry red shoes??? who the?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

It's alright Alan, we know all the chicks were after you mate, we're just trying to make ourselves feel wanted. :cry: :wink:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

ROFL alan, cherry red shoes was the bloke you picked up in the bathroom at greenwood... He just wouldn't leave!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 12, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

I was just being friendly and the dude wouldnt leave. Im too friendly i guess, from now on im going to be an obnoxious and rude drunk, no more happy friendly TS!!!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

you'll forget that promise after a beer, and you know it


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

yeah i know, but im allowed to talk tough.....afterall, this is the internet...lol


----------



## Nicole (Jul 12, 2004)

Hahaha - yes, I remember the dancers, especially the stand-out Sherminator! ...and the torsos in the chimney... We gotta do it again soon... just without Cherry Red Shoes.

..Afterthought: Hey Bry, why don't we get all of us along to Bleach at the end of the next night?


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

oh no.....
cherry red shoes.......
he REALLY liked shermy and hung around like a lost puppy


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have gone home. :cry: Oh well, hopefully next time I won't be sick. Then I'll party on till the wee hours.LOL 8)


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 12, 2004)

i will have to come one day, i'll make sure to have my red shoes on


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

Pshh, the wee hours, weren't so wee by the time we all stumbled home lol  I felt kinda bad for cherry red shoes, noone talked to him when shermy went off chatting up that other group of people!

(ps, TS has his card :shock::lol


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

i bet you he is calling him right now for a randevou


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

"Just leave your shoes on..."


----------



## Nicole (Jul 12, 2004)

Is that the talk of a man scorned... it was kinda cruel of the Sherminator to throw you over for CRS like that Sam...


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

He did meet him in the bathroom, must have seen something he liked :shock: I'm just a little less forward, I always miss out on the good ones :cry:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Sam and Shermy did have something special going there for a while eh Nicole.... :wink:


----------



## Nicole (Jul 12, 2004)

You said it Hugsta, we can all testify to that.. the camera never lies...


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

True that, and they looked so comfortable together after all.... :lol:


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 12, 2004)

Lol they sure did. I have a few more pix that I have censored, ie: not going up, as this is a family site and all


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

Pinx, you evil horrible liar!!  :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm can't wait to see those photos pinkie...... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

There are so many comments on here i want to quote to defend myself but i just couldnt be stuffed, im not gonna live any of friday night down so im not gonna waste my time. I think that is the only medicine for it, time.


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 12, 2004)

Aw Sherm, you know we love ya!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't worry Shermy, It's all in good fun and, when all is said and done, it's as long as you had a good time with the ppl you were with. All this stuff about what went on is only showing how much they liked you mate.
Hope this makes you feel better..... :lol:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 12, 2004)

Or you could just make a dick of yourself at the next gathering, something good enough to overshadow any of this  As for me... I'm just glad you put your hand over your mouth before that 'kiss'


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

What hand Sam, I was there and I didn't see any hand. All I saw was tongue........ :shock: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, i know its all fun, and i love it too. All this attention, i just have a whine every now and then to bring it back to me...he he he


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

It's always about you isn't it Al, I'm just jealous....  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! FUN FUN FUN FUN


----------



## hugsta (Jul 12, 2004)

You've been a quiet little girl tonight Bry, PMing getting a bit hectic was it..LOL


> LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! LETS DO IT AGAIN! FUN FUN FUN FUN


ABSOLUTELY - Not going to pike out so early next time and intend on having quite a few more beveridges.... :twisted:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 12, 2004)

hugsta said:


> Not going to pike out so early next time and intend on having quite a few more beveridges.... :twisted:



thank god for that you big pike out!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for your support Bryony lol


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

no worries matey we will get you plastered so you can also kiss sam
everyone wants a piece of him these days


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 13, 2004)

This pic would have to be my favourite pic,






Although i do feel sorry for sam,he looks bit like a thorn next to two roses. :lol: 


cheers popp


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

Appreciate the thought bry, but honestly, dont  


> everyone wants a piece of him these days


Far as I can tell it's only the guys :cry:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

i know, i know you do well in the guy section


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

that why you've been hanging around me so much? something you're not telling us perhaps??


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Ohhh, poor Sam, you'll find a girly one day mate. 
You might want to try auctioning your manhood on ebay??? or even here mate???


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

AHhahaha popp you little sh!t! rofl... but I agree, it IS a great photo


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> no worries matey we will get you plastered so you can also kiss sam


I don't need to get plastered to do that.....lol :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

hugsta said:


> > no worries matey we will get you plastered so you can also kiss sam
> 
> 
> I don't need to get plastered to do that.....lol :wink:



Ive got the harrassing stalker private messages to prove this too. LOL


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

My names not spo... can't remember the rest, besides I'm a happily married man.
Bryony can vouch for me, she met the missus... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Its all well and good to have a cover in life huggie, but the truth comes out in us all eventually. lol and i think yours is starting to show...


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

Damn, caught again, can't help myself.......oh.....hang on.......you're the one that kissed him :shock: 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOH GOOOO!!!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah, i think you have just killed the fun in this thread right there huggie.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

Oh! Sorry......


----------



## Magpie (Jul 13, 2004)

Come to Tamworth next time, you can all crash at my place


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

hugsta said:


> Bryony can vouch for me, she met the missus... :lol:



yes and she is lovley :lol: 



Magpie said:


> Come to Tamworth next time, you can all crash at my place


ROAD TRIP!!!!!!!!!



Magpie said:


> I'll be the bald ugly one sitting by myself if you do.



:?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

That's allright Mags, I'll be the fat one next to you. lol


----------



## Hickson (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll be the ugly bearded one laughing at you both. Rofl


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 13, 2004)

> Magpie wrote:
> I'll be the bald ugly one sitting by myself if you do.



We all know Mags is a cutie pie!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> I'll be the ugly bearded one laughing at you both. Rofl


Thanks hix, I might have to go on a subway diet, but I'm worried what my neck will look like...... :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## astrobeka (Jul 13, 2004)

i was trying to make a joke about the boys staying at tamworth, and say the boy's don't have a chance because he's married but this had to be edited because what i had said here was taken out of context, and offended some people.


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 13, 2004)

> Quote:
> 
> We all know Mags is a cutie pie!
> 
> ...



Last I checked you can be both


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

That means window shopping only for you girls........Sorry Craidy boy, you'll be like a manaquin in a store window
(sigh) not to worry, you'll be able to watch them watch you.....lol


----------



## astrobeka (Jul 13, 2004)

lol.... i wont be window shopping, sorry...
i have no interest in married men, or any man other than my own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

...


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

Aren't you a little saint! Lol, IMHO, any person who's 'taken' and claims they don't look at the opposite sex is lying to themselves


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> lol.... i wont be window shopping, sorry...
> i have no interest in married men, or any man other than my own.


Soory - should have said single girls........lol


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> Aren't you a little saint! Lol, IMHO, any person who's 'taken' and claims they don't look at the opposite sex is lying to themselves


there's no harm in looking.


----------



## astrobeka (Jul 13, 2004)

i have never claimed to be a saint, and i never said i don't look, i said i have no interest... there is a difference


----------



## Tommo (Jul 13, 2004)

look with your eyes and not with your hands and you cant get in trouble


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> look with your eyes and not with your hands and you cant get in trouble


What if you're blind???? :shock: LOL :wink:


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

Window shopping... to me implies looking. But hey, i might just be some weirdo who misinterprets everything. TS, why haven't you called?? :cry:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> TS, why haven't you called??


LOL Sam


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

shut up


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> shut up


No need to be nasty....... :twisted: :wink:


----------



## earthmother (Jul 13, 2004)

You two stop fighting or I'll relieve you of your Liza Minelli CDs and Barb Streisand signed photos!!

Mags and his family are cute.

But Heeeeey! I've got 1 of those! 

He's a cute, 50 year old, tanned, fit, grey haired surfer with a flat top. He's been mine for nigh on 30 years . 

He's cute to me but anybody else who thinks he's cute - (and believe me there are some old and not so old ducks out there that aren't that fussy - whether he's married or not) I'd rather them see him as 'taken'.

Mine mine mine mine mine mine - Seagulls from 'Finding Nemo'
Em


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

> You two stop fighting or I'll relieve you of your Liza Minelli CDs and Barb Streisand signed photos!!


rofl EM!
Sorry TS, had enough? Me too to be honest  Lets let it lie heh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2004)

Im with that idea Sam, dont worry, its not you its me.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

not THAT line shermy
oh poor sammy boi THAT is the worst break up line ever

are you ok booby


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

i dunno bry, I think I need some lovin' :cry:  (he was a horrible kisser anyway)


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

yeah i could tell by your facials :? 
lol

afro can give you some lovin


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 13, 2004)

oooh that didnt work at all!


----------



## earthmother (Jul 13, 2004)

Sam and Shermy looked very very very very very very happy. lol


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

> he was a horrible kisser anyway


Bryony knows that Sam lol


----------



## astrobeka (Jul 13, 2004)

must agree with mm,
they do look very happy in those pics. :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 13, 2004)

hugsta said:


> > he was a horrible kisser anyway
> 
> 
> Bryony knows that Sam lol



no i don't huggie, it was me and stella all night


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes thats true and romantic it was, you were even kind enough to let everyone have a go with stella :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 14, 2004)

just to clear things up..............
stella the beer


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn Sydney people having all the fun :cry:


----------



## peterescue (Jul 14, 2004)

Dunno about that really. they seem spend most of their waking hours on the internet.
peter


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah, but they're having all the fun too.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn straight, some very cool people up here  love ya guys!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 14, 2004)

> Damn straight, some very cool people up here love ya guys!


I second that :lol:


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 14, 2004)

Sydney's where the party's at!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 14, 2004)

> Sydney's where the party's at!!!!!!!!!


And again on Saturday!!!!!!YEAH BABY 8)


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 14, 2004)

It must be sydney is the party capitol of australia,cant see any other states comming together.  




cheers popp


----------



## hugsta (Jul 14, 2004)

> It must be sydney is the party capitol of australia,cant see any other states comming together.


There just a bit slower that's all popp, I'm sure they'll have one soon. LOL :wink: :lol:


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 14, 2004)

Soon its been 2yrs,are they that slow. :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Jul 14, 2004)

> Soon its been 2yrs,are they that slow.


MMMMMMMMMM, you've got a point there!!!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 14, 2004)

Here in Sydney we have weekly intervals


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

Pinkie said:


> Here in Sydney we have weekly intervals



Just enough time to earn some more beer money and recover from the weekend just been.

But its a pitty someone has to go back to the land of the slow...


----------



## Bryony (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah!
why do you both have to leave?!?!?!?!?
come on pinx and sammy
stay................we know you want to....


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 14, 2004)

We in Melbourne have had many partys just like you lot in Sydney, it's just that we are a little more mature and civilised so we don't go on and on about them :twisted:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 14, 2004)

nah
we just had a REALLY good time


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2004)

Could ya's imagine all the Melbournites, sitting round in the cold miserable weather they have, trying to stay awake from the boredom. Cursing us Sydneysiders for being in the best city in Australia.
What a hoot. 8)


----------



## Bryony (Jul 14, 2004)

yeeeeaaaaah
h00t it was and h00t it will always be


----------



## hey_im_sam (Jul 14, 2004)

> yeah!
> why do you both have to leave?!?!?!?!?
> come on pinx and sammy
> stay................we know you want to....


Sorry sweetie!!! I get my results in a couple days though, if I fail enough classes I might just hang around!!  :lol:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 14, 2004)

woooo hooooo

come on then hurry up and fail 
just kidding matey hope you do well


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 14, 2004)

africancichlidau said:


> We in Melbourne have had many partys just like you lot in Sydney, it's just that we are a little more mature and civilised so we don't go on and on about them :twisted:



Yeah its the same up here afro !
and we dont kiss men either


----------



## NoOne (Jul 14, 2004)

Afro you so funny :lol:


----------



## zoe (Jul 14, 2004)

Greg said:


> Could ya's imagine all the Melbournites, sitting round in the cold miserable weather they have, trying to stay awake from the boredom. Cursing us Sydneysiders for being in the best city in Australia.
> What a hoot.



:evil: :evil:


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 14, 2004)

> Could ya's imagine all the Melbournites, sitting round in the cold miserable weather they have, trying to stay awake from the boredom. Cursing us Sydneysiders for being in the best city in Australia.
> What a hoot



I couldnt imagine them organising a psssss up in a brewery,after all we are talking bout melbournites. :roll:


----------



## zoe (Jul 14, 2004)

butt head :twisted:


----------



## lutzd (Jul 14, 2004)

Now kids, play nice! :x


----------



## Bryony (Jul 14, 2004)

don't play nice its just has no entertainment value!!!


----------



## zoe (Jul 14, 2004)

butt head was nice lol :wink:


----------



## dobermanmick (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah it depends on the butt i suppose


----------



## hugsta (Jul 14, 2004)

> butt head


See popp, typical jealousy leads to derogatory remarks........... :wink: :lol:


----------



## zoe (Jul 14, 2004)

> See popp, typical jealousy leads to derogatory remarks...........



HAHA! ya just a bunch of alcos that live close to each other lol :wink: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

zoe said:


> HAHA! ya just a bunch of alcos that live close to each other lol :wink: :lol: :wink:



yeah, and whats wrong with that???

Hi, im sherman, and im an alcoholic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

alright sherman. how long has it been since ur last beer? " its been 6 days since my last beer. "


----------



## hugsta (Jul 14, 2004)

> Hi, im sherman, and im an alcoholic.


Hi Sherman and welcome to Alcoholics Anonymous......LOL :wink:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 14, 2004)

zoe said:


> HAHA! ya just a bunch of alcos that live close to each other lol :wink: :lol: :wink:



If you have such great parties down there, Zoe, then why do you want to come up in Afro's luggage in October?

Huh? Huh?

  

Hix


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah, HUH HUH????


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 14, 2004)

If you guys wanna go to a party place,come up to Airlie Beach.It's the same every day of the week.

That said,i think you can party your A$$ off anywhere with the right group of people.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 15, 2004)

> That said,i think you can party your A$$ off anywhere with the right group of people


Thats it BROWNS , thats it....lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

even in live chat, right huggie? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Besides the "Never Ending Story" thread - this could well be the longest thread on the site LOL


----------



## Tommo (Jul 15, 2004)

200


----------



## zoe (Jul 15, 2004)

ok i never said we have great parties i just said you were alcos lol :wink: . and it seems that 90% of apsers live in nsw so i wanna come up in october to meet those spunky peoples i've known on her for a fair while now! :wink: 



> That said,i think you can party your A$$ off anywhere with the right group of people.



lol yeah i agree! but NOBODY will come out of their shells in melb :? . i've tried a few times now to meet up with some melbournites but no one will even come for a bloody bbq lol.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 15, 2004)

i would but i'm not a melbournite


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

My bro just moved to melbourne, so when i get down that way to visit him we can meet up zoe and check out some reptile shops...and have a FEW brewskies......mmmmmm, brewwwsskkiiieesssss.


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh thats a shame to hear.  

Near fear Bryony, Sam and I are coming back to good ole Sydney for the Taronga meet in October, we can recreate the magic again then!!! :wink:


----------



## zoe (Jul 15, 2004)

lol groovy  maybe some others will come out for a chance to meet the famous sherminator  

is your bro a reptile man?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Nah, but he does'nt mind them, which means he's not all "eewwwy yukkky" and stuff.

Ha haaaa, the famous sherminator. I like that, kind of has a ring to it.


----------



## Bryony (Jul 15, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> I like that, kind of has a ring to it.



be carefull saying 'ring' with YOUR reputation at the moment....
lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats just plain dirty Bryony, i expected better from a person of your stature!!! ...ppffffff NOT!!!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 15, 2004)

lol
well you started it and its going to keep on going...
lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll just embarrass someone this saturday and it can all start again care of them......dont know who yet, but i'll get someone.


----------



## NoOne (Jul 15, 2004)

If i ever make it one of your gatherings.......look out, you better have your drinkin stomach with ya  no fairy drinks where i'm from


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 15, 2004)

> Teamsherman wrote:
> I like that, kind of has a ring to it.
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao bry, i had that same thought but decided against posting it :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2004)

lol yeah i agree! but NOBODY will come out of their shells in melb . i've tried a few times now to meet up with some melbournites but no one will even come for a bloody bbq lol.

Zoe, you supply the bbq and the beer and I will gladly come out of my shell!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2004)

oops, that was supposed to come out quoted.... damn my Melbournite brain.


----------



## zoe (Jul 15, 2004)

hey dont add fuel to the bagging melbournite fire lol :wink: 

i wanted to go down to the ballarat wildlife park for a bbq there (and a cuddle with the roos) but i think that seemed too far for most people! lazy bastards lol  . i also enquired about the zoo but they have the nerve to charge a couple of hundred bucks just to stand under that roof and use the bbq :roll: . 

and im not supplying beer it tastes like crap! bring on the beer lovers lol


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2004)

Fine fine, have a bbq elsewhere, supply something other than beer or I'll bring some. Either way, I'm always ready to come out of my shell, in fact, I don't even have one.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jul 15, 2004)

> damn my Melbournite brain.



As long as it's only yours you're damning 



> i wanted to go down to the ballarat wildlife park for a bbq there (and a cuddle with the roos) but i think that seemed too far for most people! lazy illegitimate children lol . i also enquired about the zoo but they have the nerve to charge a couple of hundred bucks just to stand under that roof and use the bbq .



Where's Ballarat? Is that near B.C?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 16, 2004)

> As long as it's only yours you're damning


okay, only mine



> Where's Ballarat? Is that near B.C?



Where's B.C.? Is that near LTU?


----------



## Hickson (Jul 19, 2004)

Sdaji,

B.C. is the other side of HP, about 150kms from LTU.

:twisted:

Hix


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 20, 2004)

lmao hix :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 21, 2004)

> Sdaji,
> 
> B.C. is the other side of HP, about 150kms from LTU.



WTF??? LTU is an acronym I'm used to, since I go to La Trobe Uni, but something tells me that's not what you're referring to...


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 21, 2004)

Stop playing tease the Melbournian and make him fell insecure!


----------



## Bryony (Jul 21, 2004)

lets ALL confuse the melbournians!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 21, 2004)

It aint hard :wink:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 21, 2004)

You'd all be so upset if I stopped pretending to be sad, insecure and confused, wouldn't you? 

yes... pretending....

*rocks back and forth*


----------



## Bryony (Jul 21, 2004)

smile and nod........
smile and nod........
smile and nod........


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 21, 2004)

> *rocks back and forth*



are you in foetal position? lol :wink:


----------



## Bryony (Jul 21, 2004)

now pinkie.....
don't make him go wako again........
it took 3 sedatives last time


kidding


----------



## hugsta (Jul 21, 2004)

> it took 3 sedatives last time


You wouldn't have to worry Bryony if he took his medacation 3 times a day.
Anyone that lives in Melbouring needs it...........lol


----------



## Bryony (Jul 21, 2004)

LMFAO!!!!

whats in the water down there?


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 21, 2004)

Lucy in the skyyyyy with diamonds.........


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 24, 2004)

The girl with kaleidoscope eyes........


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2004)

are you guys teasing me? :cry:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2004)

> LMFAO!!!!
> 
> whats in the water down there?



Melbourne supposedly has the world's best tap water... or is that just what they told us so that we'd be stupid enough to keep drinking it?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2004)

> *rocks back and forth*
> 
> are you in foetal position? lol



Of course, aren't you?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 24, 2004)

> now pinkie.....
> don't make him go wako again........
> it took 3 sedatives last time



You're just jealous! :wink:


----------



## BROWNS (Jul 24, 2004)

> The girl with kaleidoscope eyes........



I'm glad you caught that one Pinkie...hehe


----------



## Pinkie (Jul 25, 2004)

Beatles rox!!


----------



## _popp_ (Jul 25, 2004)

Melbourne has the worlds best water lmao,i find that hard to beleive when australia is one of a few countries that dont actually have a standard to abide by.There is no or wasnt any in place while i was plumbing things might of changed but i doubt it lol.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 26, 2004)

The government would lie to me would it???


----------

